# Your favorite router plane...



## Galootinator (Oct 2, 2017)

I'm in the market for a router plane and thought it would be nice to hear what you guys like. I really like the Preston or Tyzack design, but I'm open to change.


----------



## Galootinator (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I like the Veritas router plane. However, I built my own using their blades and works great.


----------



## Galootinator (Oct 2, 2017)

I've thought about building my own as well. I would love to see pics of any that LJ's have made…maybe it will inspire me for mine. I love rosewood and brass, so I would probably incorporate that into mine somehow.


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

I'm in no position to compare, because I just received my first router plane the other day, and used it two nights ago… It's a Lee Valley Veritas. The thing is awesome - I really like the depth adjustment system. Very fine and precise adjustments.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Current commercially available would be the Veritas (over the LN) or the Walke-Moore 2500 if you can afford and one is available.

Vintage, the Preston 2500 is the one to look for. It is what the Walke-Moore is based on.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Medium size would be the veritas medium router plane which uses the same cutters as the large. Small router plane is the LN 271.



















There are a number of vintage small router planes I like

Preston 22
Preston 1397 (mini version of the one you posted above)
Record 271
Sargent 73
St. James Bay offers a number of models in Bronze (Stanley 271 and Sargent 73 clones)


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

If you want to make one I would start here....


----------



## gargey (Apr 11, 2016)

I have the Lie Nielsen large and small router planes. Large router plane is fine. Avoid the L-N small router planes. The lack of an adjustment lever makes them a pain in the ass to use.


----------



## Galootinator (Oct 2, 2017)

I would love to have the Walke-Moore…it's based on the Preston. I'm trying to hold out until Christmas, which is approximately when they should have more available. I like that you can place the iron in three different positions based on the type of work you're doing.

I want one so bad, that I even thought about taking up sand casting as a hobby. Lol

I'm guessing that a smaller router would be nice for cleaning the bottoms of dado cuts. I've always thought of them as a novelty item…looks like I might need to rethink that.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Most of the small routers don't have adjustment capability. Lee Valley's small does not for example. I like the square cutters on the LN small. Also, they offer multiple cutters (expensive). Lee Valley only offers a 1/4 cutter.

The main knock on the LN large is the cost of cutters and needing a $40 adapter for smaller cutters.


----------



## Galootinator (Oct 2, 2017)

> If you want to make one I would start here....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I built mine based upon other projects here on LJ. I posted a blog about how I did it. For me, the most difficult part was the v-groove the it on sits in.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

> I built mine based upon other projects here on LJ. I posted a blog about how I did it. For me, the most difficult part was the v-groove the it on sits in.
> 
> - Redoak49


Nice. I went and found it.

http://lumberjocks.com/Redoak49/blog/104866


----------



## sepeck (Jul 15, 2012)

I made a simple one with a Veritas blade. Honestly I should have rounded over the maple more for the effect I wanted, but at the time I held back on being aggressive and I should have just gone for it.












I really wanted it to 'flow' more like this


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## Galootinator (Oct 2, 2017)

Ditto on Wayne's comment…Nice!

After I see more posts on here and collect more info, I'm going to post a blog entry of making it…it's always nice to see how different people approach the process of creating something.

I know that I need to figure out a rock solid design, as far as the iron holding/depth adjustment goes. I'm going to make the cutter from an Allen wrench as well. I read about it somewhere and would like to try it.

If you could throw out some common, pain in the a#% things you run across with routers, it would help me tremendously in the design phase. Also, thanks for the blog links and such…I'm going to read them and maybe avoid a headache or two.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

In the handplane thread there was a recent post showing some hardware for router planes made from brass. I was awesome work. I'll find it.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Boatman made it.










Hardware










Handplane thread


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

I've been somewhat disappointed the the Veritas. No matter how tight it will still go up or down.

How do I know this? Because I adjusted the depth with the clamp tightened and it moved - quite easily.

My Stanley 71 does not do this.

I don't think you can go wrong the the 71. They are quite easy to find.


----------



## bbasiaga (Dec 8, 2012)

I have not had the depth issue with my LV. Compared to the LN, it is a better deal. Includes more stuff for about the same price, and has more aftermarket accessories.

I plan to get the inlay cutter eventually.

The walkie moore was not available when I bought mine, but I'd have had a hard time deciding. It is better at some jobs than the stanley style, but doesn't have some of the aftermarket stuff LV offers.

Brian


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm going to build a couple of the St. James Bay brass router kits. I' still need to decide on how I want the handles. Also looking to replace the handle hardware with brass screws. I'm planning to make depth stops similar to the ones in the hardware post above.


----------



## Galootinator (Oct 2, 2017)

I was going to buy a 71 at first, but here lately they are bringing ridiculous amounts of cash. I watched a couple of them bring $200 each…i could chip in a little more and get a lv and a LN for that price. I do like them though.

Wow! I'm in love with Boatman's router…the hardware is spectacular, and who doesn't love rosewood. I've never seen a cutter lock like that. I bet it doesn't slip much, if at all.

I'm really surprised to hear that a LN router slips and has issues.

St. James? Wayne, I'm embarrassed to say that I've never heard of them. After seeing the pics, I'm intrigued…I had no idea you could get a rough cast kit to build. I'm going to look into that, just because it looks fun.

Has anyone used a Cowryman plane (I think that the name)? It goes for around $60. The design is definitely different from most.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Boatmans stuff is sick.

This is your place to be Wayne!

Ive got 72. Id like a little micro one.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I just looked at the St James Tool Co on eBay and they are reasonably priced.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

> Boatmans stuff is sick.
> 
> This is your place to be Wayne!
> 
> ...


If you want micro there is the Veritas miniature router plane. It also is one the few small routers that adjust.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

> I was going to buy a 71 at first, but here lately they are bringing ridiculous amounts of cash. I watched a couple of them bring $200 each…i could chip in a little more and get a lv and a LN for that price. I do like them though.
> 
> Wow! I m in love with Boatman s router…the hardware is spectacular, and who doesn t love rosewood. I ve never seen a cutter lock like that. I bet it doesn t slip much, if at all.
> 
> ...


St James Bay Tool Co. Web Site


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I believe I've seen the Cowryman plane on eBay. Not a fan of the look.

Not to open pandora's box but there are also patternmakers routers you can find.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

I found a reproduction Stanley cast out of brass with brass screws


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

> I found a reproduction Stanley cast out of brass with brass screws
> 
> - corelz125


I would really like to find one like that. I've seen a few. On Facebook recently I saw a bronze #8 cast copy. That had to be really heavy. The closest I've found takes the same cutters. It's a bit larger than the 71. It is very heavy as well and one of my favorite router planes.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

I would love to get a brass or bronze #8


----------



## Galootinator (Oct 2, 2017)

> I believe I ve seen the Cowryman plane on eBay. Not a fan of the look.
> 
> Not to open pandora s box but there are also patternmakers routers you can find.
> 
> ...


Holy cow Wayne! Are all of those yours?


----------



## Galootinator (Oct 2, 2017)

> Boatmans stuff is sick.
> 
> This is your place to be Wayne!
> 
> ...


How could I not know this was out there. That looks like a Ferrari crammed into a deck of playing cards!

And now ladies and gentlemen…this is how you end up with more router planes than Carter had liver pills
#sweetrouteraddiction

On the pattern maker note, I've been looking at one on eBay for awhile now…I've almost bought it several times. The same goes for the reproduction Stanleys in brass or bronze.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

There are several on Ebay right now with Buy it Now around $99.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

> I believe I ve seen the Cowryman plane on eBay. Not a fan of the look.
> 
> Not to open pandora s box but there are also patternmakers routers you can find.
> 
> ...


 It is some of them. Did I mention I had a router plane "problem". lol


----------



## Galootinator (Oct 2, 2017)

Lol. If it's becomes too much of a problem, Wayne, I can pm you my mailing address


----------



## derekcohen (Jul 15, 2007)

> If you want to make one I would start here....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank's for the compliment Wayne.

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I've used a small router way more than a large.

Router of my dreams.

http://contrib2.wkfinetools.com/priceJ/articl/ornateRouter/ornateRouter-01.asp


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

That is a real beauty. I won a couple more eBay pattern maker routers yesterday. I'll post pictures when they get here. A couple in Brass and one in cast iron. One of the brass is a 71 1/2 copy.


----------

